# du'aine ladejo



## youngun1436114498 (Jan 28, 2005)

enyone that read muscle and fitness this month will wonder how the **** du'aine deadlifts 210 at 86kg weight!!! and quotes that "deadlifting 300kg is no problem at the moment  and also at 18 he was benchin 352 pounds and is now benchin 180kg (single) at 86kg but still says his trainer is still holding him back because hes training for the olympics !!!! ****ing strong ****!!!:gun:


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

I think he was the guy that won a superstars a year or two ago. Seems to be in very good shape. His lifts aren't that hard to bellieve though mate, a lot of people less than 86kg can deadlift 210. Impressive still, but just saying


----------



## youngun1436114498 (Jan 28, 2005)

he deadlifts way over 300kg he says and benches 180kg wich i dont know wether to belive hes clean or not


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

thats some big lifts for someone thats natural and not a powerlifter...

u know he is runnin gear and GH


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Oh, sorry mate, misread it. I hope he doesn't use gear, but so many athletes do nowadays it's hard to say.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u read that balco artical when the geezer was exposing all the people he gave gear and GH to..

marion jones is one of em


----------



## youngun1436114498 (Jan 28, 2005)

YA I SAW THAT AND HE SAID HE GAVE ALOT TO OLYMPIANS


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah I read this article, he is a hell of an athlete.....


----------



## youngun1436114498 (Jan 28, 2005)

hey jock are u jock doorman in llanelli barnums like


----------

